# Initial impressions - Coffee Sensor heat sink for La Pavonis



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

Tried out the Coffee Sensor heat sink this morning, to see if it could prevent the expected over heating. As I think @TomHughes found with his home made version from an LED light fitting, it was actually too efficient and meant my light roast coffee didn't extract properly. Tried out on a post millennium La Pavoni Europiccola, so plastic sleeve, brass piston and modern pressure stat.

Worked well in the end with some PTFE tape to make it less efficient, my kitchen ambient temp was 18 degrees this morning. Once it gets warmer in the summer I might try it without the tape, but I can't really see you needing the thermal paste unless it is the height of summer as it just cools the group too much. They are nicely made things though and look cool in a slightly steam punk kind of way.

Notes:

1. Control. No heat sink, group went to 90 from temp strip on the rim - switched off - pulled a shot and it went to around 95. Tasted fruity and rich as you would expect.

2. Heat sink and thermal paste - group at <80 consistently - pulled the shot - not as much crema, thin watery and overly acidic, didn't get to 90 for extraction

3. Heat sink no thermal paste - stable at ~82 - pulled and went to about 90 - not great a still slightly thinner and acidic

4. Heat sink and a layer of PTFE tape - stable at a bit under 90 - pulled a few shots and was about 95 - best taste, texture and crema. Did three back to back, temp dropped nicely in the time it took to grind and tamp etc. As good as the control ones.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Great post. Happy Christmas mate.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@TomHughes - Cheers, I hope you and your lot are having a good time of it as well.


----------

